# Tax Season!!



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

to all the yanks, don't forget you only have a week to do your taxes. and to the canucks... midnight on the 30th.

sent my return at the end of last month. will be using the tax return for a new DSLR camera... woooo!!!


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

just read this article regarding the US IRS proposal to how your tax information is used. so be careful if you have an outside source prepare your taxes.

Article


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Ours are done. We get money back from one side, and have to pay on the other, so only one of them has been sent in so far. Guess which one...


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Mine are in and both are back. Now if only I could claim more deductions on my W-4 so I could keep more of my money up front. Something about claiming M-14 and I still get money back that I really like


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

lol...sounds like a lot of work...I'm still a dependent factor.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Nargh! My California tax *return *was $1 over my federal tax *fee*. LOL....

I still don't get it though. This is the first year ever that I've had to _pay_ taxes.

And just a side note, is $50k a lot to pay?


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

If that's what you paid in taxes for the year, then it's not unheard of. If that's what you currently owe the IRS, then that's a bit out there. :hihi:

I've just been informed that my taxes are done by my accountant, so we'll if I'll be getting a check or sending one out soon. Hopefully it's not the latter as in previous years.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Ibn said:


> If that's what you paid in taxes for the year, then it's not unheard of. If that's what you currently owe the IRS, then that's a bit out there. :hihi:


Eric, what's the difference?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

If you're making decent 6 figures 50K in taxes is in line.

Probably the biggest killer is the person with a big paycheck and no mortgage.


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

You know, we only ever do standard deductions, not even taking off mortgage interest, and this year the federal tax refund was $3500 :shock: ? I think the husband figure needs to re-do his W-4 . . .


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

That's a no-brainer. Something about an interest free loan to the government that is just wrong. After all, we don't get interest on what THEY owe us, do we?


----------

